# Model 3 specs by Tesla from Tesla for Tesla!



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm cross-posting like it's going out of style, and Model 3 Owners Club gets first dibs tonight. I'd like to thank whoever submitted the FOIA request, and the EPA for complying.

If you use this information (Fred!) in an article/story/etc, please link back to this post.

Also, a shoutout to @Troy for calling out the Aero wheels on the test vehicle.

https://www3.epa.gov/otaq/datafiles/FOI_HTSLV00.0L13_APPIPT1.PDF



> The motor is a 3‐phase AC internal permanent magnet motor utilizing a six‐pole, high‐frequency design with inverter‐controlled magnetic flux.





> The battery is rated at 400V and is capable of delivering in excess of 1000 Amperes. The battery mass is less than 500 kg.





> The dedicated High Power Connector (HPC) can be purchased separately from the vehicle and a certified electrician will confirm the capabilities of the residential supply circuit at the vehicle owner's location. Confirmation of a satisfactory residential electrical Supply will lead to the installation of a hard‐wired HPC unit, this will expedite vehicle charging at the most efficient rate. The HPC can supply available current up to a maximum of 80 amps and incorporates electronic systems that communicate with the vehicle control systems to indicate the maximum available current so that the vehicle can determine the amount and rate of charge required.
> 
> Charging at rates lower than or equal to 32A can also be achieved via a mobile connector. The universal mobile connector is included as standard in the purchase of every Model 3 and is an individual cable that connects the vehicle to any available domestic power outlet and can deliver current to a maximum of 32 Amps. The Mobile Connector incorporates similar electronic circuitry as the HPC to communicate with the vehicle and manage the charging process.
> 
> The vehicle is also capable of accepting DC current up to 525A from an off‐board charger (Supercharger).





> Model 3 comes with one on‐board charger is capable of a maximum of 48A on 208V or 240V outlets and 12A on 120V outlets.





> An NFC card or phone app should be used to lock the car by scanning the card on the b‐pillar. There is no passive locking with NFC cards (car does not auto lock).
> 
> Note: Using an NFC card to lock/unlock will be equivalent to an active lock/unlock-i.e., clicking on the key fob to lock and double‐ clicking to unlock.





> Do not store the battery pack in a manner that allows terminals to short circuit. Do not place near heating equipment, nor expose to direct sunlight for long periods. The battery pack should only be stored in approved packaging and stacked no more than two (2) packages high. To maintain service life, the battery pack should be stored at a state of charge (SOC) of 15 to 50%.





> Range Test Results
> Vehicle ID 3R217‐R00012
> Transmission AV/1
> ETW 4250 (4126 ‐4375)
> ...





> Derating Factor 0.7
> Five Cycle Range (mi) 334
> MPGe 126
> Tesla Desired Range (mi) 310


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

roflwaffle said:


> If you use this information (Fred!) in an article/story/etc, please link back to this post.


Fear not, I am 100% confident that you will be properly cited with the following three words: "Now we learn..." 

But seriously, this document is the best midnight snack ever.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Uh oh... this is gonna piss some people off:



> "An NFC card or phone app should be used to lock the car by scanning the card on the b‐pillar. *There is no passive locking with NFC cards (car does not auto lock).*"


(I hadn't seen this mentioned or speculated elsewhere. But I guess it makes sense if the vehicle can't detect the location of the NFC card.)


----------



## Insaneoctane (May 10, 2017)

@roflwaffle, since you are cross posting, so will I  I would argue that the photos included in the document show the 18" wheels WITHOUT the aero covers on. So now we get to decide if that is evidence enough to assume that they did not put them on after the photos but before the test....


----------



## Darkside (Oct 18, 2017)

"08.08 Maximum 525 amps from supercharger"

Do i read this correctly that the maximum charging speed of the Model 3 Long Range could be 210kW (525 ampere and 400 Volt) or about 861 miles per hour at 244 Wh/mi?

That means that you could charge 143 miles of range in 10 minutes with supercharger V3.0 ;-)
Hope that the chemistry of the battery is up to the task.


----------



## jelloslug (May 15, 2017)

Darkside said:


> "08.08 Maximum 525 amps from supercharger"
> 
> Do i read this correctly that the maximum charging speed of the Model 3 Long Range could be 210kW (525 ampere and 400 Volt) or about 861 miles per hour at 244 Wh/mi?
> 
> ...


I was just about to comment on that also.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Darkside said:


> "08.08 Maximum 525 amps from supercharger"
> 
> Do i read this correctly that the maximum charging speed of the Model 3 Long Range could be 210kW (525 ampere and 400 Volt) or about 861 miles per hour at 244 Wh/mi?
> 
> ...


This is fantastic news. I wonder if Tesla has been quietly upgrading existing superchargers or building new ones that are capable of greater than 145 kW. This truly is the next big step.


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo (Aug 1, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> This is fantastic news. I wonder if Tesla has been quietly upgrading existing superchargers or building new ones that are capable of greater than 145 kW. This truly is the next big step.


The best part about that is that we wouldn't even know, since none of their current vehicles are capable of achieving those rates.

Maybe that's another reason why early Model 3 purchases were for employees nation-wide, and not just in CA.

I wonder if they're under NDA, and getting emails or texts or in-car messages saying something like: "Please arrive at XXX Supercharger with XX% SoC, your car will upload appropriate diagnostics"???


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2017/10/26/tesla-model-3-range-charging-capacity-underselling-epa-document/

(That was quick!)


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

*sigh*


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's my range guesstimate based on the road load estimate (9.95hp) at 50mph, my estimate of range at 55mph from the 5-cycle test results (360 miles), and 200W of baseline power draw.

Speed (mph),Range (miles)
5,443.3
10,556.1
15,590.7
20,590.5
25,571.3
30,541.2
35,505.6
40,467.8
45,430.1
50,393.9
55,360
60,328.7
65,300.2
70,274.3
75,251
80,230.1
85,211.3
90,194.5
95,179.3
100,165.7​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Insaneoctane said:


> Speed (mph),Range (miles)
> 10,556.1
> 15,590.7
> 20,590.5
> 25,571.3​


Can you go one step further and determine what speed provides the most range (rounded to the nearest MPH)?

I know the Leaf's most efficient speed is 12mph. It looks like the 3's will be between 15 and 20. Lower is better since it indicates how much overhead the car has in addition to turning electricity into motion.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm guessing it's around 17mph give or take. Below 15mph, the *200W needed for baseline power is too close to the rolling+aero power, and after ~20mph, aero takes more and more off the top.

Like you said, lower baseline power would drop that figure, so if it's actually ~100W-150W, then I imagine it would be really close to the Leaf.

*Guess based on Kman's measurements.
https://insideevs.com/energy-consumption-of-various-tesla-heating-features/


----------

